# I think I'm just going to go!



## sling

I've decided to give up on all the research and efforts to figure out how to work in Singapore and just go! I'll look for a job teaching ESL, and if I can't find one, I'll go to Vietnam or China or Korea and work there.

There's an expression, analysis paralsysis, and that's what I think I have. I'm spending too much time worrying and not enough actually doing something.

Wish me luck!


----------



## synthia

Interesting title for your post!

I think you will be a lot happier if you can get to Singapore. Just don't burn a lot of bridges in case you aren't able to get work and have to go back to the US.


----------



## sling

I'm leaving in August!


----------



## synthia

How are your plans coming along?


----------



## sling

I have a reservation for the end of August. I think I lucked out, because that is a really busy time, usuallly. Well, maybe it is busier in the other direction, with so many Asian students heading to the US for the beginning of school. Anyway, I got a pretty good price. Now I'm just trying to tie up loose ends.


----------



## movemove

It puzzle me why most have the impression that Singapore is laden with gold. I would say unless you already have a lucrative expat package, you would be better off working in USA (I assume thats where you are from).

Living standards here are not as great as the Singapore media wants you believe (well unless you are earning millions...you would live like a king anywhere with that kind of money). Social standards are not quite as what you would expect for a country which calls itself a 'developed 1st world' country.

Your bargaining chip for a good expat package is gone if you are already in Singapore but without a job.


----------



## sling

movemove - You epitomize the problems you are talking about. People can have other reasons for moving somewhere than to make money. I have some personal reasons for wanting to be there that have nothing to do with making a lot of money. I just want to be able to live there for a while.


----------



## synthia

Yeah, I don't know where movemove got that. You've never even implied you think Singapore has streets paved with gold.

movemove, the people who think Singapore has streets paved with gold are those from poor countries. Most Americans aren't even aware that Singapore is a first world country, let alone think it has streets paved with gold.


----------



## movemove

synthia said:


> Yeah, I don't know where movemove got that. You've never even implied you think Singapore has streets paved with gold.
> 
> movemove, the people who think Singapore has streets paved with gold are those from poor countries. Most Americans aren't even aware that Singapore is a first world country, let alone think it has streets paved with gold.


Please read my reply at the thread titled 'what kind work can i get'

Gold in this context has a variety of implications, social, physical, environmental etc. not just financial.

Lastly, I have always heard of the stereotype that Americans are ignorant and arrogant, those statements above surely fulfilled that. Anyway, I replied to the threads here seeing there are no reply to the questions being asked. As an expat who have been there for quite a while, I thought I would help fellow expat-to-be by answering them. Seems my helpfulness is uncalled for. 

Not coming back anytime soon. Good luck on the move.


----------



## expatchoice.com

Well I agree Singapore standard of living is high if you do not have a expat package. But there again depends on your own standard of living. I have clients that are happy in a 1rm apartment and have enjoyed every single moment in Singapore. On the other hand I have clients that live in big bungalow with 2 maids and keep complaining that this is expenisve thatis expensive feeling frustrated most of the time.


----------



## insing

what an interesting thread!

sling, i am not sure where your feet may have landed - but power to you! it's all about living the dream and if singapore doesn't work for you then i am sure you will have a ball exploring the rest of se asia and finding somewhere awesome.

to anyone else that may be thinking about coming over to the lion city... let me tell you ... it's great! i am an aussie expat (single) - but i am on a local package so am not making squillions. however i am living life to the full and making the most of my time here.

public transport is cheap, local food is delicious and cheap and apartment rentals have been pretty reasonable (although they have gone up v recently). i travel around asia on the weekends (we love low cost carriers) and there is a huge expat community here if you need reminders of home. come on over.. it's ace!


----------



## myqute

Too bad I joined here TOO LATE! I did post info for SLING but that was today 30th Dec 2007! 

Have a happy countdown to 2008 though! I hope SLING'S and everyone's dreams will come true!!

Anyone who needs a Singaporean to hold your hand and give accurate info to setting up their home business or online business or temporary accomodation can PM me.

I am very free now since injuring my right hand and I think this is the next best thing to volunteering my time at corrupt charities!


----------

